# [Eclipse] Variablen-Highlight funktioniert nicht mehr!?



## Verjigorm (9. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab seit ca. einer Woche fogendes Problem:
Eclipse 3.4.1

Wenn man Variablen markiert hat, dann werden normalerweise alle Vorkommen dieser Variable (gleiche Datei!) am rechten EditorRand anklickbar angezeigt, sowie die Variable im text farbig hervorgehoben.
Irgendwie funktioniert dies bei mir nichtmehr, ich habe in den Optionen nichts verstellt, vielleicht durch irgendeine blöde Tasten-Kombi oder so.
Das Ganze ist sehr nervig, da ich momentan die Suchfunktion nutzen muss um Vorkommen der Variable XYZ im Code zu suchen.
Habe bereits unter General -> Editors nachgeschaut, aber bin entweder nicht fündig geworden oder die Option ist so eingestellt, wie ich denke, dass sie sein soll.

Jemand ne konkrete Idee?

mfg Verjigorm


----------



## Geeeee (9. Mrz 2009)

Oben in der Toolbar ist so eine Art "Markierer" (Toggle Mark Occurrences). Alt + Shift + O ist die Kombi..evtl. bei einem Alt + Strg + O (für Organize Imports) passiert.


----------



## SlaterB (9. Mrz 2009)

Organize Imports ist Strg + Shift + O


----------



## Geeeee (9. Mrz 2009)

Argh..vertippt..jaja


----------



## Verjigorm (9. Mrz 2009)

Ah perfekt danke, in DER Leiste habe ich natürlich nicht geschaut


----------

